# HDMI + Grafikkarte vs. Optical + Soundkarte



## Niza (30. Juli 2013)

Hi,
*
Ich stehe vor einer Entscheidung und brauche Hilfe:*
*Entweder ich lasse die HDMI Game weg oder Optisch + DVI weg.*
*
Ist eigentlich der Sound der von der Grafikkarte über HDMI kommt schlechter als der von einer Soundkarte wie z.B. meine und optische verbindung.*

Braucht man noch eine Soundkarte , wenn man HDMI + Grafikkarte nutzt ?

kriegt man Probleme in SPielen wenn man HDMI + Grafikkarte nutzt für den Sound oder sonstige Probleme?

Ich zeige euch mal wie es bei mir Aufgebaut ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe mir damals Extra eine Soundkarte gekauft:
Club 3D theatron dd 7.1
Special für Optisch.

Ist der Sound besser oder Schlechter als bei HDMI + Grafikkarte?

Danke im Vorraus für jede Antwort.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## bleblo13 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich denke tendenziell wird wahrscheinlich der Sound aus der Soundkarte besser sein. Wenn du beide Möglichkeiten hast würde ich die Soundkarte bevorzugen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne würde bei optischer übertragung eine soka nichts bringen


----------



## dasisttoll (30. Juli 2013)

Ich richtig eine SOKA bringt leider reichleich wenig!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2013)

Per Soundkarte ist der Sound nicht besser, außer vlt die Treiber lassen auch für die digitale Übertragung gewisse "Effekte" oder "Soundveränderungen" zu, die DIR besser gefallen    ansonsten gibt es qualitativ keinen Unterschied zu HDMI, außer dass bei HDMI sogar im Zweifel "hochwertigere" Soundformate wie zb HD-Sound senden kann und optisch SPDif nicht, weil da die Bandbreite zu gering ist.


Allerdings kann es bei HDMI halt passieren, dass es nicht klappt, wenn Du NUR den Sound per HDMI nutzen willst, das Bild aber zB per DVI zum Monitor leiten wolltest. Wenn Du aber wiederum per HDMI zum Receiver und von da zum Monitor gehst, ist das Problem auch wieder gegessen.


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2013)

Danke euch allen für eure Antworten.

Also ich hoffe ich verstehe es so richtig:

Die Soundqualität ist also gleich .
HDMI und Optical also gleich.

Der einzige Unterschied ist also die Übertragung einmal Lichtsignale und einmal Elektrosignale.


@Herbboy :
heißt das ich kann kein 5.1 HD Master Sound mit Optisch übertragen ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2013)

Jo, die Qualität ist gleich, weil da die gleichen Daten übertragen werden und vorher nicht umgeändert werden, bzw. bei manchen Formaten ist es eben per HDMI sogar besser, weil das mit SPDif gar nicht ginge und dann auf ein "schlechteres" Format verändert würde. 

Und HD-Master bzw. DTS-HD von BluRays (kenne das bisher nur von da) kannst Du in der Tat nicht optisch per SPDif übertragen, sondern nur per HDMI. Du brauchst glaub ich sogar bei allen beteiligten Geräten HDMI 1.3


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2013)

Ok danke für die Schnelle Antwort.

Um die Wahrheit zu sagen (endlich finde ich die richtigen Worte dafür) ich habe das kabel HDMI - Game geplant .
Noch nicht installiert
Und will damit das DVI+Optical ersetzen.

Damit es für mich einfacher ist mit dem Monitor.
Da ich diesen immer mit einem Knopfdruck am Monitor selber von HDMI zu DVI umstellen muss.

Ich wollte halt wissen ob ich damit Qualität verliere.

Aber das hat sich ja jetzt geklärt .

Danke.

*Noch eine wichtige  Frage :*
Wenn ich wirklich HDMI-Game benutze (also an meiner GTX 660Ti) , brauche ich dann überhaupt noch eine Soundkarte ?
oder kann ich die Soundkarte komplett deinstallieren und ausbauen ?

Funktioniert das HDMI auch mit Musik und Spielen ?

Danke wieder im Vorraus für jede Antwort.

PS:
Das mit dem HD master läuft ja eh über den BluRay Player von LG über HDMI.
Irgendwie habe ich das übersehen.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2013)

Du brauchst dann keine Soundkarte mehr, wenn Du den Receiver immer nutzen willst und da per HDMI hingehst. Die GRafikkarte hat nen eigenen Soundchip, d.h. der "berechnet" den Sound von Games und/oder leitet den Sound von Film/Musik-Files einfach weiter. In Games hast Du dann auch Surround, wenn alles korrekt konfiguriert ist. Kannst ja mal alles testen, und wenn Du dann merkst, dass es echt auch ohne Soundkarte geht, kannst Du die weglassen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Juli 2013)

Also gleich ist der Sound nicht  HDMI ist einfach nicht für Sound einfach nicht gemacht. Für HD-Surroundspuren ist es super, für Musik leider Fail. Da braucht man allerdings ne vernünftige Analage dran. Mein Apple TV @XBMC gibt nicht umsonst Musik über Spdif und Filme über HDMI aus. Pauschalisieren würde ich die Aussage also nicht.


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2013)

Ich bedanke mich nochmnals für alle die mir geholfen haben

Also ich habe es getestet und irgendwie klingt der Sound , besonders Musik anders als vorher.

Die Soundkarte kann man ausbauen und es funktioniert.
Spiele Musik und TV sowie Sounds klappen.

Allerdings hört sich das irgendiwe anders an.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Soundkarte + optisch.
Und DVI Grafikkarte.

Allerdings habe ich bei meiner Soundkarte nun ein ganz anderes Problem :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/286991-hilfe-bei-einstellen-soundkarte.html#post5510731

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## T'PAU (31. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe in den letzten Monaten auch div. Tests mit Soundkarte/AVR (5.1 analog angeschlossen) und GraKa/AVR (GTX660Ti per HDMI) gemacht.
Ich bin der subjektiven (!) Meinung, dass die HDMI-Verbindung besser klingt, sowohl in Games als auch bei Musik. Sowohl mit meiner alten SB Audigy als auch mit der aktuellen Xonar DSX.
Ausserdem ist das Subwoofer-Handling bei HDMI flexibler. Dort hab ich auch bei 4.0/2.0 den Sub, analog von der Soundkarte nicht bzw. nur mit Trick!
HDMI hat bei mir (Denon AVR-2310, GraKa per DVI an Moni) aber ein paar Nachteile, so dass ich noch nicht endgültig sicher bin, welche Option besser ist.
HDMI richtet immer einen zweiten, nicht genutzten Bildschirm ein, der manchmal etwas lästig ist, wenn Fenster/Infos auf dem zweiten Bildschirm verschwinden. Ausserdem kommt die HDMI-Verbindung nur zustande, wenn der AV-Receiver vor PC-Start schon läuft, oder per Netzschalter eingeschaltet wird. Die Standby-Taste am Denon kann ich vergessen. 

Testen muss ich nochmal (so wie du es hast) die optische Verbindung, insbesondere wie sich dort das Sub-Handling verhält mit dts-connect usw.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Also gleich ist der Sound nicht  HDMI ist einfach nicht für Sound einfach nicht gemacht. Für HD-Surroundspuren ist es super, für Musik leider Fail.


 Und wieso das? Werden die Daten vor dem Rübersenden verändert, oder woher soll das kommen? ^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Juli 2013)

Du hast immernoch nicht verstanden, dass digital nicht immer gleich klingt, wa? 
Im HDMI Kabel hat man zusammen mit dem Videosignal zu viele Störeinflüsse. Die Soundverarbeitung in der Schnittstelle hat auch so einige Besonderheiten. Aus dem Grund haben Firmen wie Denon auch sowas wie "Denon Link HD" erfunden, welches einen hörbaren Unterschied ausmacht. Oder man setzt auf einen 2. HDMI-Ausgang für den Sound. Das bringt allerdings nicht ganz so viel. In Filmen ist HDMI ja auch total super. Da kommt es nicht so auf jedes klitzekleine Detail an. Es geht in der Masse unter. Das Gesammtkonzept muss ja stimmen. Bei Musik dagegen sieht es anders aus. Details sind hier wichtig. Wenn ich da jedes feine Detail haben will, setze ich nicht auf HDMI. Wir reden hier aber auch nicht von 500€ Anlagen, sondern Preisklassen darüber. Hier geht es um Perfektion. 
Ich hatte nur was gegen diese Pauschalisierung.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2013)

Okay, wenn Du jetzt sogar minimale Störungen mit einbeziehst UND hörst, dann bist Du einer von 0,01% der Bevölkerung, für den es nicht gleich klingt


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Juli 2013)

Lass es mich mal ganz einfach für dich erklären: Sender schickt Signale nur als weiß oder schwarz raus. Was machst du aber, wenn der Empfänger grau empfängt? Tjo, dann muss er wohl raten. Oh siehe da, wir haben einen Bitfehler!
Auch wenn wir hier von digital, also 1 und 0, reden, sind es elektrische Signale. Diese kann man auch sehr leicht beeinflussen. HDMI arbeitet intern sehr beschissen, was Sound angeht. Es wurde für Video gemacht. Der Jitter ist im Vergleich zu spdif echt grottig.
Aber es gibt ja auch keinen Unterschied. Es konnten auch nur 5 Leute bestätigen, dass ein Marantz UD7007 über HDMI besser klingt als ein UD5007. Und Verstärkerklang gibts ja auch eh nicht. Da hab ich wohl umsonst von meinem PM7004 auf einen MM7025 aufgerüsten. Da haben sich wohl die 4 Leute beim Vergleich alle geirrt.
Wir vergleichen solche Feinheiten jeden Monat in 10-15 Mann Gruppen im HiFi-Laden. Einfach nur große Jungs, die spielen und probieren. Da kamen sogar unterschiede von LAN und USB-Kabeln raus. Das ergebniss ist fast immer das gleiche. Das darf nicht das billigste vom Baumarkt, muss aber nicht das teure 1000€ Kabel sein. Das mit dem LAN-Kabel ist ein garnicht mal so schlechtes Beispiel. upnp basiert auf UDP. Es folgt also keine Rückfrage oder Paketkontrolle. Einfach auf Blind los. Da kann dir eine schlechte Schirmung schon so manche Fehler reinbringen. Da bringt nur schon ein günstigesSSTP PIMFCat6a Kabel von Amazon schon viel mehr als die Zugabe vom Router.Nochmals! Wir reden hier von Feinheiten!Dinge, die bei solchen kleinen Anlagen eh meinen Unterschied machen!


----------



## OctoCore (1. August 2013)

Immer muss der mystische Jitter herhalten (ja, ich weiß, Jitter existiert - er spielt nur nicht immer die dramatische Rolle, die ihm zugeschrieben wird) - hier geht es um die verlustfreie Übertragung von Daten, ob jetzt Sound oder ein Bild von Kim Kadashians Bauchnabel, ist erstmal uninteressant. Und wieso über HDMI ausgerechnet Sounddaten fehlerhafter übertragen werden sollen (obwohl das technisch wesentlich weniger anspruchsvoll ist) als Videodaten, macht irgendwie keinen Sinn.
Abgesehen davon ist HDMI sehr wohl auf Audioübertragung ausgelegt, auch für mehrkanalige unkomprimierte PCM-Streams.
Nur weil damals niemand(tm) daran gedacht hat, Windowssound bzw. Spielesound darüber zu schicken, bedeutet nicht das es schlechter wird.
Die Quelle ist dem Medium (HDMI in dem Fall) ziemlich egal - ob die Daten von einer DVD/BD oder der Win-Soundengine über den HDMI-Ausgang geschickt werden, ist ziemlich wurscht.
Und es gibt kein Grau - schlimmstenfalls ein fehlinterpretiertes Schwarz oder Weiß.
Ich streite die Möglichkeit von Störungen nicht ab - die kann es immer geben, aber die machen den Sound nicht gleichmäßig schlecht.
Die gehen entweder unter oder die führen hin und wieder zu hörbarem Knispeln oder Knacken - aber zwischen diesen Störstellen ändert sich der Sound nicht.
Auf keinen Fall so in dem Sinne wie z.B. zwischen einem guten und einem weniger guten Kopfhörer oder das es zu Aussagen führen kann wie: crisp und lebendig im Gegensatz zu flach und fad.


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. August 2013)

Ist immer wieder lustig mit euch. Viele Dinge sind nicht messbar, also wird nicht dran geglaubt. Sind Dinge mal messbar, wird auch nicht dran geglaubt. Nur weil es euch nicht in den Kram passt? Mal ehrlich...habt ihr es je probiert? So viele Leute können sich in den Hörsessions nicht irren. Ist ja nicht so, also würde ich mit meinen Behauptungen alleine dastehen. Ich war vorher auch sehr skeptisch und wollte nicht an sowas glauben. Es gibt sowas leider aber doch.
In meinem XBMC kann man ja auch nicht umsonst für PCB oder Bitstream je einen eigenen Output wählen. Da hat man sich was dabei gedacht 
Ihr könnt auch gerne mal rum kommen und es euch anhören.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2013)

Und ihr macht auch wirklich absolute Blindtests, also: die Leute wissen nicht, welches Signal sie gerade hören, und der, der den Sound einspeist, macht dies auch absolut per Zufall? Und genügend Durchgänge? Und die Leute meinen auch, das eine sei definitiv klar besser, nicht nur "anders" ?  Und es geht auch wirklich nur um Daten, also: zB ein Soundfile per LAN und einmal per USB, was dann erst zB der AV-Receiver decodiert? Also, ausgeschlossen, dass das Signal schon beim Verlassen des PCs anders ist?

Wie "gut" sind die Anlagen denn, also von was für nem Budget reden wir, und habt ihr das auch mal mit durchschnittlichen Anlagen getestet, also ich sag mal: AV-Receiver oder so für 300€, Boxenstückpreise maximal 300€ ?


----------



## Niza (2. August 2013)

Ich habe einen AV Receiver der unter 300€ kostet und Magnat Boxen die auch unter 300€ kosten.

Ich versuche es mir selber zu erklären warum es mit optisch einfach nur anders klingt als mit HDMI

Entweder es liegt an der psyche,

oder,

Es liegt am Soundchip der das Signal verarbeitet.
Bei meiner Soundkarte kann ich ja sogar noch Effekte zuschalten.

Ich habe eine :
Club 3D theatron dd 7.1

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und ihr macht auch wirklich absolute Blindtests, also: die Leute wissen nicht, welches Signal sie gerade hören, und der, der den Sound einspeist, macht dies auch absolut per Zufall? Und genügend Durchgänge? Und die Leute meinen auch, das eine sei definitiv klar besser, nicht nur "anders" ?  Und es geht auch wirklich nur um Daten, also: zB ein Soundfile per LAN und einmal per USB, was dann erst zB der AV-Receiver decodiert? Also, ausgeschlossen, dass das Signal schon beim Verlassen des PCs anders ist?
> 
> Wie "gut" sind die Anlagen denn, also von was für nem Budget reden wir, und habt ihr das auch mal mit durchschnittlichen Anlagen getestet, also ich sag mal: AV-Receiver oder so für 300€, Boxenstückpreise maximal 300€ ?


 
Das sind dann eher Dimensionen von AV8801 und MM8077 (AV-Vor/Endstufen ca 5300€ zusammen) und diversen Lautsprechern mit 2000€+/Stk. Oder halt PM-11S3 und SA-11S3 ( Verstärker + DAC/SACD-Player zusammen 8000€).
Das sind nur Beispiele. Wir basteln da viel rum. Sind natürlich auch blindtests dabei. Beste Messlatte sind dann immer die Frauen, wie meine. Die wollen garnix damit zutun haben was die Männer wieder kaufen wollen und finden die Unterschiede. Die wollen ja eher garnicht, dass die teueren Dinge besser sind 
So kleinkram für 300€ testen wir kaum bis garnicht. Sowas findet man auch schwer im Laden. Ich glaube der kleinste AVR ist momentan der NR1504 für 450€


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2013)

Naja, dann wirst Du mir aber schon zustimmen, dass es im Bereich dessen, was sicher >90% der normalen Bevölkerung an Equipment haben, doch keinen Unterschied macht, ob man HDMI oder SPDif nutzt...? Eure Gruppe sind ja dann wirklich schon Über-Freaks   in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es EINEN, der eine "teure" Anlage hat, und selbst das ist "nur" ein Verstärker für 1000€ und Boxen für "UVP" 800€/Stk, und der gilt schon als "Hifi verrückt"   und wie Du ja vlt weißt, bin ich schon 38, d.h. unser Bekanntenkreis besteht aus berufstätigen, vielen Akademikern, also bei weitem keine Leute, die es sich nicht leisten könnten.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. August 2013)

Ich hatte ja nur was gegen die Pauschalisierung. Hab ich von Anfang an gesagt


----------

